
Show HN: Remix my face - jbaudanza
https://www.vlogotron.com/
======
jbaudanza
If anyone is interested, the code is up on
[https://github.com/jbaudanza/vlogotron](https://github.com/jbaudanza/vlogotron).
It's built with React, RxJs and WebAudio.

